# AIGLX vs. XGL

## LinuxBlues

¿Alguien ha sido capaz de usar AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX, del Fedora Rendering Project) en lugar de XGL?

Ambos tienen sus pros y sus contras, pero crear un nuevo servidor X (como en XGL), en lugar de añadir extensiones al existente (como en AIGLX), bajo mi modesta opinión, no era el camino a seguir, entre otras muchas cosas...

En fin, sólo era una pregunta por curiosidad...

Quizá XGL, cuando mudure lo suficiente, sea una alternativa viable. Por el momento, insisto en que es mi opinión, no lo es, por eso me gustaría saber si alguien se ha metido en el AIGLX y cómo y qué tal le ha ido... Dado que por el momento, paso de XGL y mucho tiene que madurar para que me haga cambiar de opinión, tras los patéticos resultados que ofrece.

----------

## DarkMind

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

>  pero crear un nuevo servidor X (como en XGL), en lugar de añadir extensiones al existente (como en AIGLX), bajo mi modesta opinión, no era el camino a seguir

 

totalmente en desacuerdo

encuentro que xorg es bastante ineficiente y lento (compara la velocidad de GUI de mac os o windows por ej.)

yo feliz k salga otro projecto fresco que sea mas eficiente, las X de unix llevan decadas, creo k falta un buen rediseño

----------

## cohone

Yo he instalÃ© hace un par de dias xgl y me va muy bien...habrÃ© tenido suerte y lo he pillado en buen momento

Supongo que aÃºn le queda, pero en cuanto a rendimiento de CPU y funcionalidad no tengo ninguna pega en absoluto.No se si sobrecargarÃ¡ mucho la GPU...

 *Quote:*   

> pero crear un nuevo servidor X (como en XGL), en lugar de aï¿½adir extensiones al existente (como en AIGLX), bajo mi modesta opiniï¿½n, no era el camino a seguir, entre otras muchas cosas... 

 

Por mi parte me parecerÃ­a de puta madre que hicieran las dos cosas, luego, cada cual que elija la que mÃ¡s le guste...no?

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *DarkMind wrote:*   

> totalmente en desacuerdo
> 
> encuentro que xorg es bastante ineficiente y lento (compara la velocidad de GUI de mac os o windows por ej.)
> 
> yo feliz k salga otro projecto fresco que sea mas eficiente, las X de unix llevan decadas, creo k falta un buen rediseño

 

Ya dije que era mi opinión, me alegra ver que difieras y expreses tus motivos, AIGLX me pareció interesante y un punto intermedio entre el servidor convencional y uno, hmmmm, sujeto a licencias Novell   :Confused: 

 *cohone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Yo he instalé hace un par de dias xgl y me va muy bien...habré tenido suerte y lo he pillado en buen momento
> 
> Supongo que aún le queda, pero en cuanto a rendimiento de CPU y funcionalidad no tengo ninguna pega en absoluto.No se si sobrecargará mucho la GPU...
> ...

 

Yo xgl lo probé y dí marcha atrás, quizá haya madurado, pero cuando lo usé dejaba mucho que desear y lo que se obtenía tampoco eran mucho más que transparencias y el cubo, cosas que me resultan innecesarias.

A mí también me parece estupendo que se creen dos proyectos, pero AIGLX no ha despertado el más mínimo interés en Gentoo y ni siquiera aparece en bugzilla  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## psm1984

Buenas LinuxBlues, ¿qué gráfica llevas? por ahora AIGLX se puede usar mejor con las intel, aunque yo tengo una y no soy capaz de echarlo a andar (xgl si), la ultima versión del xorg-server ya trae AIGLX.

Para ser un poco más específico, cuando cargo el aiglx (más bien cuando le digo a metacity que lo use) se queda la pantalla en un color sólido (azul a 24 bits de profundidad, blanco a 16), y de ahí no paso.

----------

## aj2r

Según he leído en la próxima versión de las X, la 7.1, Xgl forma parte de las X, de hecho desde que novell lo liberó forma parte del CVS de kdrive

----------

## psm1984

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> Según he leído en la próxima versión de las X, la 7.1, Xgl forma parte de las X, de hecho desde que novell lo liberó forma parte del CVS de kdrive

 

Yo te diria que la oficial va a tirar más por aiglx, entre otras cosas porque ya esta incluido en la RC1. Saludos.

----------

## LinuxBlues

Por lo visto, AIGLX va a ser una extensión opcional de xorg (sería una USE en toda regla)... Pero quería ver si podía "añadirla" a mano, debo documentarme mejor, aunque la información que proporcionas psm1984 es un poco desalentadora. A ver si me pongo manos a la obra, pero sólo la soporta la gráfica de mi portátil, una radeon mobility (listada como supported). Lástima que debamos esperar a los controladores propietarios para que funcione con las nVidia, pero están en ello; tengo una en el desktop y es donde quiero jugar con los efectos aunque voy a tener que empezar por el portátil.   :Confused: 

En fin, esta es la página oficial del proyecto, por si alguien desea obtener más información: RenderingProject/aiglx - Fedora Project Wiki

Me siento tentado a instalar Fedora Core 5 para ver cómo es...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## aj2r

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> Me siento tentado a instalar Fedora Core 5 para ver cómo es...  

 

¿Y perder todo  por lo que usas Gentoo???

Además, para ver como es, basta con que uses el mismo overlay que yo uso para el Xgl, que también lo es de Aixgl, el xgl-coffee

----------

## psm1984

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> Pero quería ver si podía "añadirla" a mano, debo documentarme mejor

 

No hace falta, como te dije, la última versión de xorg-server ya lo trae, y esta en el portage (esto ya no lo dije  :Razz: ):

 *xorg-server-1.0.99.901.ebuild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> pkg_setup() {
> 
>         # localstatedir is used for the log location; we need to override the default
> ...

 

Pero para aprovecharlo hace falta tirar del overlay que dice aj2r.

----------

## aj2r

Voy a aprovechar para preguntar si sabéis si ya es posible usar aiglx con una ATI r300   :Question:  Por que si no recuerdo mal, para aiglx es necesario que el driver soporte la extensión composite y fglrx no la soporta y los driver libres no funcionan del todo bien todavía.

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> Voy a aprovechar para preguntar si sabéis si ya es posible usar aiglx con una ATI r300   Por que si no recuerdo mal, para aiglx es necesario que el driver soporte la extensión composite y fglrx no la soporta y los driver libres no funcionan del todo bien todavía.

 

No funciona en las r300, como se dice en el enlace que puse:

 *Quote:*   

> Known to not work
> 
> ATI: Radeon 9500 through X850 (r300 and r400 generations). Some issues with rectangular textures may be fixed in new DRM CVS, need to verify.

 

Editado: Por cierto, muchas gracias psm1984 por la información y aj2r no pensarías en serio que instalaría FC5 en la misma partición que gentoo sobre-escribiéndola, tengo más particiones y puedo jugar con las lógicas a mi antojo   :Wink: 

----------

## ackward

No encuentro el post del desarrollador de NVIDIA sobre el tema. Pero se resume en los siguientes puntos:

1) ellos consideran mas limpia la soluciones exgl sobre modificaciones al xorg, es decir xgl mejor que aiglx

2) para que funcione aiglx sobre nvidia, los drivers deben implementar el glx_texture_bitmap.... y no tienen prisa. Esa textura no es necesaria con xgl

----------

